# Brood X



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

Interested to see what everyone is tying up for the Cicada hatch later this year.


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

epol said:


> Interested to see what everyone is tying up for the Cicada hatch later this year.


I’ve been waiting on this thread. What ya got?


----------



## epol (Nov 30, 2012)

COB said:


> I’ve been waiting on this thread. What ya got?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SE Ohio got them in 2016. I'm not expecting more here this year, but I have some leftover bugs just in case.

Honestly, I wish you all good luck. The fish in SE Ohio were NOT aggressive towards the cicadas when I got out to fish in 2016. It was the year my son was born, so my time was limited, but I caught exactly ONE fish on a cicada fly. I spent half a day on the Hocking in my kayak, bugs all over the water, and witnessed none of them being eaten. I spent half a day on a carp flat, loaded with carp in less than 2' of water. Bugs all over the water. None of them got eaten. I've heard all about the insanity of fish gorging on the bugs, but unfortunately, in 2016 that wasn't at all what I witnessed here. The one fish I caught was a pound-ish bass in a pond.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

the fish fear them as much as my wife. 

I had similar experience.
I remember playing golf later in the day with a friend. If we hit under the wrong tree, we had to push a pile of bug shells away to find the ball. 

Rickerd


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had some fun days fishing cicada hatches in S/W Oh.
We never tied a special pattern, just used # 6 orange/black or yellow/black popper, caught everything from sunfish to catfish.
For me fishing always seemed to be slow early but pick up as the bugs become more active late morning with fish congregating under every overhanging limb.
I'm excited for the upcoming hatch in my area and this should be the big one.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

COB said:


> I’ve been waiting on this thread. What ya got?


Lol I posted the same thread a month or so ago and it got very little traction.

Anyways here’s my attempt at a cicada fly:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do some of you think the cicadas are going to be epic this year? I remember it was only about 4 years ago the last time I noticed the numbers being a nuisance in Cuyahoga County at least. I thought these things are on a 17 year cycle or something like that. 

Rickierd


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Why do some of you think the cicadas are going to be epic this year? I remember it was only about 4 years ago the last time I noticed the numbers being a nuisance in Cuyahoga County at least. I thought these things are on a 17 year cycle or something like that.
> 
> Rickierd


The people expecting a large emergence are from western Ohio, not so much the Cuyahoga area (see below map). Brood X are 17 year cicadas as well that are set to emerge this year with the last major emergence in 2004. According to Wikipedia there are fifteen different broods of the 17 year cicadas in the eastern US but Brood X is the largest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Here is my attempt at a Brood X cicada. Its my first shot. Its about 1 3/4" long. Maybe a little big. I put the wings splayed out to the side because when they hit the water their wings go out to the side like a catamaran, At least that's what I researched. Their wings are actually longer than their bodies. The legs could be further back, UV resin is really something.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

18inchBrown said:


> View attachment 466374
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done ! Masterpieces for sure.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I forgot to post this. I got this idea from a guy on Savage Flies. He has a podcast on YouTube. I changed it up a bit. I'm actually hoping to see what KingofA and the Cream come up with. I am not an original idea guy but I can pick up and improve on others.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I made a cicada popper.











This took a lot of time on my part. I used a surface seducer double barrel front and 5mm rainey foam for the back, The wings are orange & crystal flash with orange & white bucktail on a size 2 hook. Garthr mentioned earlier that he had success with black poppers the last cicada hatch so why not go with a cicada popper.









It sure is gaudy and held together with super glue and Solarez. This is the LMR cicada popper.


----------

